# Leila glamour shots ;)



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

ohhh boys heres we goes again!








mudder i'm gonna cwy if you makes me sit steel for berry long.








senorita pictures lol :nwinkwink: this one reminded me of a senior picture lol
























her kimono has gotten a wee bit big since she's lost the weight. lol


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Love the first one, and she's looking so fab!

Great job on the dieting, she really does look great!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahaha ohhhh Leila you are very cute!! Your mummy took some very nice pictures of you too ! The kimono is ADORABLE.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL That outfit is cute on her! Leila there you go looking too cute again!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Ha, she looks sooo pretty in her glamour shots!  Love the kimono!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

leila your a doll!!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

gorgeous as always <3 love pic 1 and 4


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks everybody!!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Leila you have a neck!!!!!!! Cheryl she looks good how is her knee??

Even her face don't look so fat fabulous!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

very beautiful x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Smexy lady!! shes gorgeoous x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Lookin good!
Love that wee Kimono on her too. x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Leila you have a neck!!!!!!! Cheryl she looks good how is her knee??
> 
> Even her face don't look so fat fabulous!!


she acts like she always did, it doesn't seem to bother her at all. I don't think she's holding it up as often either. I hope the glucosamine helps her too.



*Princess* said:


> very beautiful x


Thanks 


Terri said:


> Lookin good!
> Love that wee Kimono on her too. x


 Thank you! She's getting in touch with her asian side.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Leila is such a cute little girl! Great shots!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pics. And Cheryl, GREAT JOB on her diet! I have to commend you for doing such a fabulous job with her.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Leila is such a cute little girl! Great shots!


  thanks so much!!



Brodysmom said:


> Great pics. And Cheryl, GREAT JOB on her diet! I have to commend you for doing such a fabulous job with her.


Thanks tracy  She looks really really tiny now. I'm glad I did it when i did before she got truly overweight, and now that she's having trouble with her knee being slimmer will be helpful.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice pix! She looks great!


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

absolutely stunning  and I love that jumper thing she's wearing, I love photo shoots  lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Nice pix! She looks great!


  Thanks!!!



MyLittleCici said:


> absolutely stunning  and I love that jumper thing she's wearing, I love photo shoots  lol


Thank you!!  Me too, i've always loved asian clothing the fabrics and designs.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Leila You are one Gorgeous chihuahua


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Leila You are one Gorgeous chihuahua


:coolwink: why thankya very much!!!! :coolwink:


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

you're so adorable!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> you're so adorable!!


 She just can't help it!! lol
Thanks!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

cherper said:


> She just can't help it!! lol
> Thanks!!!


you know I love her!!.....


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

she looks fab and so pretty


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, I'm just seeing this! She is so pretty in her kimono! I *heart* Leila!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!!!


----------

